# KSW 19 - Pudzianowski vs. Sapp



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Promotion: Konfrontacja Sztuk Walki
Date: May 12, 2012 
Venue: Atlas Arena
Location: Lodz, Poland
Fight Card:
Mamed Khalidov vs Rodney Wallace
Mariusz Pudzianowski vs Bob Sapp 
Michal Materla vs Jay Silva
Antoni Chmielewski vs Matt Horwich
Aslambek Saidov vs Grigor Aschugbabjan
Marta Chojnoska vs Paulina Suska
Borys Mankowski vs Marcin Naruszczka


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Can the beast, the animal in Bob Sapp end his 0-5 streak and resurrect his career? If not, no worries. He already has a fight scheduled 9 days after this. :thumb02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Where is he fighting nine days later?


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

They might have found someone Sapp can actually beat. Probably not, but at least it's theoretically possible.

Sapp has 1 win in his last 9 MMA fights and 1 win in his last 12 kickboxing matches. Has there ever been anyone who cared so little about fighting, and sucked so much at it, who made a living for this long? 

And who took so little pride in it? I mean the guy is just shameless, he just says straight up he doesn't even care if he wins or loses as long as he gets paid.

Hang your head in shame Japan, I blame you.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Where is he fighting nine days later?


CFC 21, in Australia.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Is he really getting enough pay from these promotions to justify just showing up and getting a paycheck?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, what a joke. 

Watching Bob take dives is getting less and less comical.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Sapp is so poor. Can't believe Puds trained at ATT for this fight. He is too old but still if he commits 3 years to training at a camp like that he could become a half decent HW. 

Once again Mamed Khalidov steamrolls a former UFC competitor within 2 mins. I know Rodney Wallace isnt a top fighter but man thats 4 former UFC fighters in a row beaten in under half a round, Dana has got to come calling surely!


----------



## Rob$$oN (Oct 16, 2009)

Mamed announced he wants to fight for the UFC so hopefully we will see him competing on a higher level.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Wouldn't the WWE or some Japanese wrestling company have paid the guy more than he gets paid for this and let him keep a shred of his dignity and self respect?


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Actually put in a lot of stock on Super Mario then realized his own physique would go against em. Can't discount a five time world strongest man champ. The work ethic goes without saying, athleticism, but he carries so much mass. The best fighters are the rangy ones I believe.

Still can't believe Bobb Sapp beat Ernesto Hoost TWICE! Unbelievable...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

That takedown looked hilarious and awesome at the same time though. I wonder how much does Sapp make with these fights when he already has a new fight signed in a week. Surely the travelling etc. must cost a fortune itself.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> Still can't believe Bobb Sapp beat Ernesto Hoost TWICE! Unbelievable...


I still can't believe that for 1 brief moment I worried that Bob would ruin the sport by being too big and too strong :confused02:















Was it all steroids and pain killers??
What happened Bob?

 GIFSoup

Somebody needs some TRT :hug:


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Sapp looked happy out there like he just accomplished a major goal.:dunno:


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

vilify said:


> Sapp looked happy out there like he just accomplished a major goal.:dunno:


coming out the fight unhurt ready to fight again in a week.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

vilify said:


> Sapp looked happy out there like he just accomplished a major goal.:dunno:





Toroian said:


> coming out the fight unhurt ready to fight again in a week.


Pretty much, Sapp went in there to get a paycheck. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

That looked like a fixed fight to me. Sapp went to go play defense right away, and none of those "TKO shots" looked like they even connected with his face. 

Now I know how Wandy got those 22 wins in Japan, I see what Chael is saying.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

How can a fighter with that physique be sooo incredibly ridiculously, and hilariously bad. He could learn some grappling and BJJ, still be a can, but at least be a decent can. Ernesto must be shaking his head. In fact as a retirement fight he wanted to face The Beast, but Bob declined...lolz! With all those accomplishments man it almost seems for naught losing to Bob twice. 

I now cringe everytime I see any of his fights. It's no longer a novelty. He gets hit once and curls up in the fetal position...everytime. At least Super Mario is improving his striking. I can see the subtle improvements. Problem is he'll never be able to get his conditioning up to par.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

The Best Around said:


> That looked like a fixed fight to me. Sapp went to go play defense right away, and none of those "TKO shots" looked like they even connected with his face.
> 
> Now I know how Wandy got those 22 wins in Japan, I see what Chael is saying.


For once I actually wish I could believe the fights are fixed but Sapp really is just that bad. He's a living cartoon with a girl scout's fighting ability. And I'm not even sure he's that good in a fight.


----------



## Rob$$oN (Oct 16, 2009)

With all steroids he's taken, I doubt he's going to be afraid of EPO


----------



## Soundandsteel (Oct 24, 2010)

Tell me why we are talking about this guy while there were 2 much more entertaining fight. 

Rodney Wallace vs. Mamed Khalidov
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-8urfeq9-MI

Michal Materla vs. Jay Silva
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vnwRqjAGTj4&feature=related


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Honestly Pudz looks quite a bit smaller then he has in previous fights.


----------

